# برنامج مساحي رائع جدا وسهل ويعمل كل شيء في اعمال المساحه



## وليد محمد عطية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اولا كل عام وانتم بخير واقدم لكم اليوم برنامج مساحي رائع رائع رائع بيضاف لقوائم الاوتوكاد والانتل كاد بعد التصطيب http://www.3dspace.ro/demo_en.htm وهذا رابط البرنامج ولكن البرنامج نسخة تجريبية لمدة 30 يوم من التصطيب ولكن عندي الحل بس خش وجرب ولما تجرب البرنامج هتدعيلي والله الموفق ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## garary (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وسنحاول تجريب البرنامج


----------



## garary (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن فكرة ولو بسيطة عن البرنامج لو تكرمت


----------



## المساح10 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على البرنامج

وهو برنامج ( Topolt ) معروف ومشهور
لك الف شكر


----------



## مزن محمود (25 سبتمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## الهروج (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرأ ونحن بانتظار حل كسر المدة التجريبية قلت عندك الحل نرجو ان تذكرة
تحياتي


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (27 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن فكرة ولو بسيطة عن البرنامج لو تكرمت


----------



## هيثم القضارف (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرآ...نرجو ان تمنحنا فكرة بسيطة عن البرنامج


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بعد تصطيب البرنامج بتفتح الاوتوكاد ومن قائمة toolsاختر load applicaionثم اختر اليسب topolt من الفولدر اللي تم تصطيبه في السي ثم تعمل loadتجد القائمة تم تحميلها في البرنامج الاوتوكاد مباشرة ولكسر المدة لابد من عمل نسخة ghost من السيستم قبل تصطيب البرنامج ثم بعد ذلك بعد عمل نسخة الghost سطب البرنامج topolt ولما ينتهي رجع نسخة ghost وهكذا


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (28 سبتمبر 2008)

عملية تنصيب البرنامج واضحة وسهلة لكن عمل نسخة ghost وعملية التبديل لا اعتقد انها موفقة او ان الشرح كان غير مفهوم ارجو ان تعيد حساباتك ومشكور للمجهود


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم نرجو منك التكرم بشرح طريقة عمل الكوست بالتفصيل


----------



## عبده كردى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي ازهر الشاهر اعمل علي البرنامج منذ سنه ونصف بنفس الطريقة التي شرحتها وشغال ولم اعاني يوم من هذه الطريقه واعتقد ان خبرتك ضعيفه في الكمبيوتر الي من يسال عن طريقة عمل الجوست اليكم الطريقه في هذه الروابط
http://www.akhawia.net/showthread.php?t=96774
http://www.alsayra.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-50960.html
http://edu.arabsgate.com/showthread.php?t=415743
http://www.ikhwan.net/vb/showthread.php?t=28522
http://www.awlstyle.com/vb/showthread.php?p=23181
http://www.gazasat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51847


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ وليد 
انا مهندس مساحة ولست مهندس كمبيوتر او برمجة
ليس من العيب ان يطلب الاخرين منك التوضيح ولا تعصب 
العصبية من شيمة الاغبياء ارجو ان لا تكون كذلك لك مني التحية


----------



## موالي (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*امكانيات البرنامج*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
وكل عام وأنتم بخير
الاخ وليد بما أنك لديك خبرة في البرنامج سنة ونصف نأ مل شرح عن كيفية استخدام البرنامج وامكانيتة

وشكراً


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (10 أكتوبر 2008)

نرجو شرح كيفية الإستفادة من البرنامج وما هى البيانات المطلوب توافرها للعمل بهذا البرنامج قبل ال 30 يوم ما يخلصوا ............بليييييييييييييز


----------



## عبدو99 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورجداجداجدا


----------



## اياد العبودي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور حبي


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (22 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي ازهر الشاهر مادمت لست مهندس كمبيوتر او برمجه فلماذ القول لابد ان تعيد حساباتك وانا ليس لدي عصبية لان لا احكم علي شيء لا افهم فيه ولمن يسال عن كيفية استخدام الجوست فقد ذكرت اكثر من رابط


----------



## محمدالشبروي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

يعني البرنامج بيعمل ايه فكرة ولو بسيطة عن البرنامج من فضلك


----------



## محمدالشبروي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

عايزين الشرح ياباشا من فضلك


----------



## طارق غراب (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جز اكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا اخ وليد ولو ممكن تشرح طريقة عمل البرنامج


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (28 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## bito77 (28 فبراير 2009)

_نفسى اعرف عن المساحة كل شئ فارجو من الاخوة جزاهم الله خير يعرفونى اسسيات المساحة_


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (28 فبراير 2009)

1- طيب يا جماعه انا راجل قبل شغلى فى المساحه مسكت مدير شركه صيانه كمبيوتر لمده سنتين يعنى قبل شغلى بالمساحه واى اخ عزيز يحب يستفسر عن اى شىء انا تحت امره وفى الخدمه لكل الاعضاء والاخوه . 
2- يا جماعه انا حملت البرنامج وستبطه وحملته للكاد من لاود ابلكيشن زى اى ليسب عادى المهم ظهرت حوالى 10 قوائم للبرنامج وصراحه انا اول مره اشتغل عليه المهم البرنامج فيه مميزات حلوة واللى عاوز يتعرف عليها ممكن يقف بالموس على كل وظيفه كده دون الضغط عليها بس وهوه هيعرف وظيفتها اكيد . بس فيه صراحه حاجات حلوة مثلا يغيرلك كل الوان خطوط اللوحه الى اللون الاسود . وغير كده بيعمل خطوط الكنتور وبيحول الى 3d يعنى مجموعه اوامر كده الكل اكيد هيعرفها بانه يقف بالموس عليها ومن اسمها هيعرف وظيفتها ان شاء الله . 
وانا بعتذر الى الاخوين الاخ وليد والاخ ازهر الشاهر برضو يا اخى وليد الامور بتاعت الكمبيوتر دى الخاصه بالجوست صعبه لمن ليس لديه خبره عاليه بصيانه الكمبيوتر والجوست عموما احيانا بيعمل مشاكل يعنى بس يا اخر ازهر برضو الاخ وليد وضع الروابط يعنى حابب انه يساعد اهو وعموما حصل خير يعنى والحمد لله بسيطه واى اخ فاضل عنده مشكله بصيانه الكمبيوتر كمساعده انا تحت امركوا والله الموفق ومشكور اخى على البرنامج الجميل ده .


----------



## abdolkadr (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا شكرا شكرا


----------



## abdo_designer (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا يا اخى وليد على المجهود


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (1 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ صبحى وانا اعرف الاخ وليد كويس هو راجل محترم وبيحب يخدم وهو ممكن مايكنش فاكرنى ولكن المهم انا متاكد انة مايفصدش حاجة


----------



## حسام يونس (1 مارس 2009)

الاخ وليد اين الشرح يا هندسة 
جزاك الله خيرا 
تم تحميل البرنامج وتسطيبه 
بس ما باقي الا الشرح 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امير عوض (1 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد العجوري (1 مارس 2009)

سوف اجرب هذا البرنامج و كما يقول المثل التجربة اكبر دليل


----------



## محمدالشبروي (2 مارس 2009)

ممكن فكرة ولو بسيطة عن البرنامج


----------



## ahmed nabil amer (5 مارس 2009)

thank u for your effort


----------



## لؤي سوريا (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا ع البرنامج 
وفعلا مهم وفيه خصائص كتيرة


----------



## odwan (7 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وحظ موفق للجميع


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (8 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ي اخوان


----------



## غدنفر1 (2 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sayed11s (3 أغسطس 2009)

_مــــــــــــــــــــــشكووووو_





ر


----------



## سمير النافري (3 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن فكرة على عمل البرنامج


----------



## سمير النافري (3 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن فكرة على عمل البرنامج 
وشكرا


----------



## عمار اورج (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------

